# R15-500 Internals...Pic and chip IDs



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Here's a little something I started working on a month or so ago. Chip Ids on the -500 mainboard. Mainly for those techies out there that have too much time on your hands....:lol: I'm one to talk.

I'll be updating this as I identify more chips.
*
Reference:*

Power Supply
STi5528GWB - STMicroelectronics Chipset/Processor
Samsung K4H561638F-TCB3 16M X 16 - 32MB Memory Module
VT6212L 4 Port USB 2.0 PCI Host Controller (VIA Technologies)
LNBH21PD - LNB (SAT Low Noise Blocker)
SAT 1 Tuner
SAT 2 Tuner
RF Remote Antenna
USB Connection
RF-In/RF-Out Connection
S-Video/Digital Audio out Connectors
Composite Out Connectors
RJ-11 Phone Jack Connector
CX24123 - DBS Demodulator and Forward Error Correction Decoder
24LC256 - 256K CMOS Serial EEPROM
M58LW064D - 64MBit Flash Memory

Comments/corrections are welcome.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

I have yet to see the insides of a R15-300. Im curious about what if any hardware differences there are between the 500 and 300. Does anyone here have a 300 that they can open up and take some pics?

Are you sure that #4 is only a USB controller? I notice traces running to the IDE header too. That chip might be some sort of "super I/O" chip, IDE, Serial, Parallel, USB, Ethernet?. Although all functions may not be used.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=582055&postcount=21


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

d0ug said:


> I have yet to see the insides of a R15-300. I'm curious about what if any hardware differences there are between the 500 and 300. Does anyone here have a 300 that they can open up and take some pics?
> 
> Are you sure that #4 is only a USB controller? I notice traces running to the IDE header too. That chip might be some sort of "super I/O" chip, IDE, Serial, Parallel, USB, Ethernet?. Although all functions may not be used.


Earl posted the link to pics of both the -300 & -500.

I do not have access to a -300 So I can't take my weak eyes with glasses and my magnifying glass to read each of the chips on the -300 as I'm "trying" to do with the -500....:eek2:

#4 is a *VT6212L* which in my Goggling came with with the USB controller. Looking closer, with my heavy duty mag glass the circuit traces do not run to the IDE connector. My pics are not of that great of detail.

As a disclaimer, all I'm doing here is reading the markings on the chips, Goggling them up and trying to find out what they are. I do not claim to know anything about anything in relation to circuits.

As an aside, I did have one generous member send me a -500 to "pull apart". Minus card, hard drive and HD mounting bracket. I'm working on that one and would like to thank AK for that resource. If any member has a -300 that they are not using, and never will use, and would like to donate it for a thorough going through, feel free to PM me.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah, ok Yea it is a little hard to tell in the pic, it does kinda look like the traces run there.

It's amazing how high tech DVRs are. yet when you open them how barebones the inside is. A few years back and something like this would have probably had a board jam packed with components. now its just a few chips.

My cyberhome DVR1600 DVD Recorder is the same way. Ive opened it up to take a peek, and the entire motherboard of the unit is under the drive mechinism. the power supply is all that you can see. the rest of the unit is airspace. I think i have a picture somewhere which ill add to this post if i can find it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> As an aside, I did have one generous member send me a -500 to "pull apart". Minus card, hard drive and HD mounting bracket. I'm working on that one and would like to thank AK for that resource. If any member has a -300 that they are not using, and never will use, and would like to donate it for a thorough going through, feel free to PM me.


Does this mean you can find out the answer to the question that I've been wondering this whole time about the R15? Can we swap drives between units ?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'll give it a try. The 2nd R15 isn't active and I don't have a card but I can pull the drive from the active R15 and see what it does in the non-active unit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Wolfpack. Hopefully it won't auto format the drive, that's my only fear with swapping a drive between units. That it would some how know it was from another R15 and it would automatically do something similar to a Down Arrow/Record format and you'd loose your shows. Similar to what the UTV did, but the UTV did that to any drive.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Whenever I see empty unused places on circuit boards, i always wonder why the components were printed on the boards (power supply board).


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

I've still yet to see the -300 from the front. Anyone got any R15-300 willing to share any pics?


----------

